# Fish recipes that don't taste fishy?



## Mischief Managed (Nov 21, 2011)

I am all about getting fish (preferrably cod since it isn't really fishy) in my diet. But the thing is I HATE fish with a passion. So I was hoping someone could tell me recipes that allow me to cook fish so the seasoning will over-power the fish taste?


----------



## Al Pine (Nov 21, 2011)

Well.......all fish taste different.....to me, anyway.
You probably like Cod (somewhat) because it is a very mild
tasting fish.  Flounder,  Orange Roughy, and Sole would be
similar.  

You can marinate them in some Italian Dressing for a
few hours; that should cover up any Fishy flavor. You can do the
same with Salmon; but marinate it for 6 hours or longer, as it has
a strong flavor. You could season the Fish very heavily with 
your favorite seasonings; like...Pepper, Garlic, Lemon, ect.

You could cover the Fish with a Pasta Sauce of some kind.
If you like Mexican food; you could cover the Fish with some
"Chili Verde" (green chili).

You can also make any fish into a salad, like Tuna Salad.
Just add some Mayonnaise, Mustard, Celery, Pepper, Garlic,
and whatever other seasonings you like.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

Tilapia is the most tasteless of fish, IMO.  I think you could probably choke it down. Available everywhere.


----------



## Joveis (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyway , to make a fish less fishy, you could try by rubbing some lemon juice on them


----------



## pacanis (Nov 21, 2011)

Soaking the piece of fish in milk overnight will remove a LOT of the fishiness taste.
But if you are looking for specific ways to season it so the fish is masked, "blacken" it. Blackened fish is really more about the seasoning than the fish.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 21, 2011)

If your fish is FRESH, it won't taste or smell fishy.  "Fishy" happens when the fish has passed that threshold of freshness.  When you go into a market, if you can smell what you identify as "fish," likely it isn't fresh. If you start with fresh, you'll be much more pleased, and you won't have to do anything to "mask" the flavor.

Besides, if you really don't LIKE fish, why are you punishing yourself by eating it?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> If your fish is FRESH, it won't taste or smell fishy. "Fishy" happens when the fish has passed that threshold of freshness. When you go into a market, if you can smell what you identify as "fish," likely it isn't fresh. If you start with fresh, you'll be much more pleased, and you won't have to do anything to "mask" the flavor.
> 
> Besides, if you really don't LIKE fish, why are you punishing yourself by eating it?


 

Very true.


----------



## spork (Nov 21, 2011)

You might try sashimi, which oddly enough doesn't look, smell or taste "fishy."

Nutrition pundits aside, it's not medicine.


----------



## Mischief Managed (Nov 21, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> If your fish is FRESH, it won't taste or smell fishy. "Fishy" happens when the fish has passed that threshold of freshness. When you go into a market, if you can smell what you identify as "fish," likely it isn't fresh. If you start with fresh, you'll be much more pleased, and you won't have to do anything to "mask" the flavor.
> 
> Besides, if you really don't LIKE fish, why are you punishing yourself by eating it?


 
How can I get ahold of fresh fish? The ones I buy at the market are most certianly not fresh... In fact I kept my cod in the fridge 2 days after I bought it 
And I just want a healthier alternative I guess. I literally eat no fish so I feel the mix up will do my diet good.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2011)

Mischief Managed said:


> How can I get ahold of fresh fish? The ones I buy at the market are most certianly not fresh... In fact I kept my cod in the fridge 2 days after I bought it
> And I just want a healthier alternative I guess. I literally eat no fish so I feel the mix up will do my diet good.


 
Find a reputable seller.

Always smell it before you buy.  It should not have a discernable "fishy" smell but should smell very neutral or even like the ocean.

Cook it that night.

Also, if you are eating fish for health reasons, avoid Tilapia that isn't raised in the US.  The tilapia sold in most stores comes from foreign countries such as China where it is farmed in unsanitary conditions.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

Definitely smell the fish before you buy. If it smells fishy, don't buy it. And, always cook it the day you buy it. You can also ask when the fish arrives. I don't see an area where you are, but if there is a locker plant or fish plant near you, that might be a good place to buy fresh fish. I personally only like cod, walleye, sole, and salmon. I don't really care for oily fish and I am partial to white fish. Oh, and really fresh tuna.


----------



## GLC (Nov 21, 2011)

Why indeed force yourself to eat something you don't like? If you are worried specifically about DHA and EPA, use fish oil capsules. For omega-3's in general, there's flaxseed, chia seed (becoming very "in" at the moment), and even eggs, especially eggs from chickens specially fed to up their omega-3 content. But, also, imitation crab  or lobster meat is often pollock fish. Pollock is high on the list, higher than cod. The added crab or lobster flavor tends to take over. And pollock is also the common fish in "fish sticks" and such, and being fried, is often more palatable to fish haters.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 21, 2011)

I find that certain things help mask the fish flavor. Onions, garlic, parsley for starters, so I load up on that when cooking.  Rinse the fish well before cooking and eat it the same day you buy it or thaw it.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't eat a lot of fish either, but I eat shrimp and scallops to get those kind of nutrients instead.


----------



## jpe (Nov 21, 2011)

Proper fish is not supposed to smell 'fishy' - if it does - it has gone 'off'

Some of the hints so far here probably give some idea how to recover some fish in this situation

But that isn't really the way to go forward - people should have a sniff of fish BEFORE they buy - and then do everything possible to keep it ice cold - and cook it as soon as possible.

They should also squawk at their retailer to keep FRESH fish.

It's just ridiculous to keep fish-eating in a Ground Hog Day syndrome - and trying to find methods of disguise and obfuscation.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 21, 2011)

cod is mild flaky, can be pan fried (dust in flour, dip in egg, roll in cracker meal) nice and crispy served with cocktail or tartar sauce
flounder cooked in butter with fresh lemon
catfish...get the cajun marinated and fry as above
plain catfish, cut bite size, a little saki, 5 spice powder, stir fry with veg serve over rice

enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2011)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> cod is mild flaky, can be pan fried (dust in flour, dip in egg, roll in cracker meal) nice and crispy served with cocktail or tartar sauce
> flounder cooked in butter with fresh lemon
> catfish...get the cajun marinated and fry as above
> plain catfish, cut bite size, a little saki, 5 spice powder, stir fry with veg serve over rice
> ...



I can't handle fishy, and would agree with Robo's list and the recs of others.   I would also add swai, a very mild catfish relative, available frozen at most grocers, along with walleye.

We're lucky to enjoy really fresh fish during our forays to Mexico.  Here where we live in the states, we're kinda stuck with frozen.

I really like smoked salmon, don't care for it otherwise.


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 21, 2011)

If the fish is fishy, there's something fishy going on.  Maybe it's not fresh.


----------



## spork (Nov 21, 2011)

Mischief Managed said:


> How can I get ahold of fresh fish? The ones I buy at the market are most certianly not fresh... In fact I kept my cod in the fridge 2 days after I bought it
> And I just want a healthier alternative I guess. I literally eat no fish so I feel the mix up will do my diet good.


Moderation is often cited as the key to a good diet.  Less often mentioned is its flip side -- variety.  If that's your motivation, Mischief, then I commend you.  But, if you think "healthy"="fish," then I would again suggest that you're misled.  As for fresh fish, many people don't have a fish monger/market nearby, so...

1) ask your meat/seafood attendant, or store manager, 2) buy frozen.  Either way, don't forget to bring cooler + ice unless your store is a two minute drive away.

The distinction should be made between fish-i-ness and fish-ness.  If your problem with fish is the latter, no amount of flavor-masking will get you past the aversion.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2011)

If yo hate fish that much.  Don't eat it.  Find other ways to eat healthy.


----------



## gd1972 (Nov 21, 2011)

*fish thaf doesnt taste like fish.*

I cook fish in my home very often. I prefer stronger tasting fish unlike my family. For my son I prepare tilapia fillets simply in foil with butter,salt and pepper and slices of lemon and dill wrapped up and grilled. Very nice lemony butter and dill flavor with almost no fish taste.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 21, 2011)

tuna swordfish mackerel etc are all strong fish...black spot, and other oily fish.  I love them,,,many people do not.  But there are lots of tasty clean light fish out there...walleye is another great delicate fish. Find those you like and enjoy.


----------



## gd1972 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> tuna swordfish mackerel etc are all strong fish...black spot, and other oily fish. I love them,,,many people do not. But there are lots of tasty clean light fish out there...walleye is another great delicate fish. Find those you like and enjoy.


 
Walleye is, for me, the best fish. The next favorite is cod. I grew up eating fresh-caught walleye in Northern MN. I bring it back to SE Ontario everytime I go--yeah--there is Ontario walleye, but there is something special about catching walleye in Lake of the Woods, helping my dad/cousin/god father clean it, and bringing it home. Walleye, to me, is as good as lobster--sweet. And, it is never fishy...or at least it has never been so in my experience.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Walleye is, for me, the best fish. The next favorite is cod. I grew up eating fresh-caught walleye in Northern MN. I bring it back to SE Ontario everytime I go--yeah--there is Ontario walleye, but there is something special about catching walleye in Lake of the Woods, helping my dad/cousin/god father clean it, and bringing it home. Walleye, to me, is as good as lobster--sweet. And, it is never fishy...or at least it has never been so in my experience.



Sigh...Lake of the Woods walleye...


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Sigh...Lake of the Woods walleye...


You know what I mean...nothing better...or maybe it is the experience of going out in the boat and catching it...I've already reserved my time at The Lake for next August...care to join me? Dogs are welcome!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> You know what I mean...nothing better...or maybe it is the experience of going out in the boat and catching it...I've already reserved my time at The Lake for next August...care to join me? Dogs are welcome!



Wouldn't that be a blast!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 21, 2011)

spork said:


> You might try sashimi, which oddly enough doesn't look, smell or taste "fishy."
> 
> Nutrition pundits aside, it's not medicine.


 
Smoked Salmon sashimi...

OMG, dipped in just a little sriracha sauce....with a drop of soy sauce on it. Pure heaven!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 22, 2011)

> Also, if you are eating fish for health reasons, avoid Tilapia that isn't raised in the US.


 There is very little farmed fish that is healthy to eat, regardless of where it is raised. US raised catfish and Norwegian salmon being exceptions.

US farm raised shellfish (oysters, mussels, etc.) are fine. Shrimp from anywhere outside US is a very bad choice.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 22, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> There is very little farmed fish that is healthy to eat, regardless of where it is raised. US raised catfish and Norwegian salmon being exceptions.
> 
> US farm raised shellfish (oysters, mussels, etc.) are fine. Shrimp from anywhere outside US is a very bad choice.


 

Very true, but US tilapia is less risky than eating tilapia farmed overseas. Sadly almost all tilapia sold in the US comes from outside the country, which makes eating tilapia a bad gamble.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 22, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> There is very little farmed fish that is healthy to eat, regardless of where it is raised. US raised catfish and Norwegian salmon being exceptions.


Another exception is Barramundi, a white fleshed Aussie species that has taken very well to farming. It has an excellent, buttery flavor and good levels of omega-3.

It's not very well known yet, though I predict it will be. My local co-op has only recently started getting it in. If you run across it, make sure it's from the US or Australia.


----------



## jpe (Nov 22, 2011)

There seems to be some 'confusion' in the discussion.

A fish that has more of its own taste - such as salmon - does not mean it tastes 'fishy'

A 'fishy' taste is basically the smell that comes from fish having gone 'off' via being left out in warm temps - or even cool but not cold enough - or being 'old'

This discussion has bounced between suggestion of using cod - with ZERO taste - and avoiding fish with a 'strong' taste - and the other string - including my own - which  has just said to be sure the various fishes - strong taste or whatever - are eaten with their FRESH taste preserved - via proper handling.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 22, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Another exception is Barramundi, a white fleshed Aussie species that has taken very well to farming. It has an excellent, buttery flavor and good levels of omega-3.
> 
> It's not very well known yet, though I predict it will be. My local co-op has only recently started getting it in. If you run across it, make sure it's from the US or Australia.


Oh yes!  I forgot about that. A few years ago it was fairly easy to find around here, but now not so much. However, if you can find it, it's really delicious. Has a lovely, meaty texture and firm white flesh.


----------



## Fabiabi (Nov 22, 2011)

Pollack is a lovely, meaty, white fish, not very strong in flavour. Good substitute for cod


----------

